# They got my pin cushion. Possitive thoughts Please!



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

About 1/2 hour ago, I was hemming pants and the iron cord must have knocked the round red pin cushion onto the carpet. Since I didn't hear it fall, they got it and few min later I found a pile of wet pins on carpet. Sammie was one with the cushion. Please keep him in your thoughts, and prayers. So far he is fine, thankfully. Don't you guys think he show signs right off if he swallowed a straight pin.  Oh my, I hate this.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh no! I think if I was you I would call the vet. You are just going to sit there and worry if you don't.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I also think I would call your vet. I will pray everything is ok.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kandis, if it were me, I would call the vet ... just to be on the safe side. 

I have a feeling Sammie didn't ingest any pins ... that seems like it might be hard to do. But, one never knows. 

Please keep us updated. Hugs to you and Sammie.:wub::wub: And, Penny, too.:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It doesn't seem likely that he would swallow a pin and you wouldn't see any signs. Look inside of his mouth and see if there are any marks on his tongue or anywhere in his mouth. Praying all is okay.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My Aussie ate a boutique Christmas ornament. The vet took 12 straight pins, broken glass and a jingle bell out of his colon

I'd go to emergency vet ASAP


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks everyone. he is still fine, I am thinking he did not eat a pin, but there is a bad storm here at the moment I'd like it to pass before I go.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, I did check his mouth out good when I first found the pins. seems odd he would swallow one of those pins without choking. they are not the tiny ones.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

OMG, That is one of my biggest fears. I have a sewing/knitting room and they are in and out of there all the time. Every time I hear something fall to the floor I am like a maniac looking for it. I do not have carpet in my sewing room, thank God.

I would call the vet and at least ask him what signs to look for just in case.

Sending positive thoughts and prayers that all is ok.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Lynda. I sew too. But I was hemming slacks, so it was on ironing board, the iron cord knocked them off, on carpet. he only had them a couple minutes at most. the cushion was damp, and I think they fell off when he was playing with the cushion. if he ate a pin, he probable freak out I think. they are the ones with ball on end, not those tiny pins.

the vet's service says to call ER.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's my biggest fear, too, since I sew everyday. Bailey is always eyeballing my pin cushion. Needles terrify me, too.

I think I would call the vet, too. A pin could be lodged somewhere you can't see.

The dog ate it: Crazy canine X-rays - slide 3 - NY Daily News


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Well we are in a tornado watch here. bad storm headed our way. I will update you guys in bit. gotta get my patio furn in.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Vulfie didn't have any signs either. PLEASE get to ER for X-ray


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks marge. i thought about being lodged too. I will call the ER but they say just bring him in. but there is a tornado headed my way and he is normal at the moment.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> thanks marge. i thought about being lodged too. I will call the ER but they say just bring him in. but there is a tornado headed my way and he is normal at the moment.


Stay safe! Once the storm threat has passed, I'd take him in for a x-ray to be on the safe side.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking in ... and, I hope the storm has passed. Praying all is okay with Sammie. I am thinking positive for you!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

spookiesmom said:


> My Aussie ate a boutique Christmas ornament. The vet took 12 straight pins, broken glass and a jingle bell out of his colon
> 
> I'd go to emergency vet ASAP


Barb. We are in bathroom riding out a tornado warning / storm. Are you getting this there? Very scary. Sorry just saw you on west coast. I feel like dorthy in WOZ. What happ to my relaxing Sunday.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Checking in ... and, I hope the storm has passed. Praying all is okay with Sammie. I am thinking positive for you!


Thanks Marie. They are in my lap. Hate torandos


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Thanks Marie. They are in my lap. Hate torandos


Tornado warnings are scary. Hope it passes soon.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers said for calm weather. And no pins in puppy!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

ER says they will do couple X-rays. The storm is not over. So as soon as I can get out we will head over there. 30 min drive. Glad I got petplan. I don't think he ate one way he's running around the house. But I can't stand worrying either. TV just said town where ER is, is getting hammered.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SammieMom said:


> ER says they will do couple X-rays. The storm is not over. So as soon as I can get out we will head over there. 30 min drive. Glad I got petplan. I don't think he ate one way he's running around the house. But I can't stand worrying either.


Better to be safe and get the xrays. You will sleep better tonight!

Yup, glad you have PetPlan!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Kandis, I hope all is ok with Sammie. What these babies can put us through, constant worry. Keep us posted, please. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Several years ago, Ru was behaving strangely, she would stand next to her food, but didn't eat it. I took her to the vet and they couldn't find anything wrong with her. They decided to do an x-ray. Guess what they found...a needle lodged in her throat! Fortunately, it was high enough that the vet was able to get it out, rather than having to go to a special surgeon.

I had been hemming pants and must have dropped a needle on the floor. I suppose that Ru was picking up bits that the birds dropped and the needle got caught in her beard. She probably kept licking, trying to get rid of it but got it in her mouth instead.

Sewing was forbidden in my house for two years. But Ru was fine.

I hope Sammie didn't swallow a pin, but I doubt that he did. Keeping my fingers crossed for Sammie.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless your heart! I hope the x-rays don't show anything! And the weather on top of it!?! Be safe and take care of your baby!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

NO PIN!!! Thanks everyone. 
xxxx


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Great news!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy to hear the news!! :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> NO PIN!!! Thanks everyone.
> xxxx


Oh, thank God!!!

Now, you can sleep peacefully tonight ... and, without feeling like you are on pins and needles! : )


Hugs to you, Sammie, and Penny!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kandis -- Sending prayers that the fluffs are OK. Tilly has knocked an entire box of straight pins over 2 or 3 times. I've come home to find them all over the floor and she's always been fine. I was never home when she did this, so I didn't panic because by the time I got home, it was probably much too late to do anything. Frankly I was more worried about one of them getting in the paws than of the fluffs swollening them.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Great news! I know it was a pain to go there today but now you're mind is at rest!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hooray! We lost a kitty when I was child who swallowed a needle while playing with the thread on it. I am so paranoid about pins and needles!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

thats great news. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank goddess!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just now saw this Kandis!?Oh my !!! If it's not one thing, it's another!!! So happy that he didn't swallow the needle!! Great news!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> That's my biggest fear, too, since I sew everyday. Bailey is always eyeballing my pin cushion. Needles terrify me, too.
> 
> I think I would call the vet, too. A pin could be lodged somewhere you can't see.
> 
> The dog ate it: Crazy canine X-rays - slide 3 - NY Daily News


I know you must worry Marjy with all the hardware for your bows. :w00t: I am glad you didn't tell me about the cat till now.....


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

ladodd said:


> Kandis, I hope all is ok with Sammie. What these babies can put us through, constant worry. Keep us posted, please. Hugs to you both.


Thanks Laurie. Whew glad that is over. I won't put my cushion on ironing board again. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Several years ago, Ru was behaving strangely, she would stand next to her food, but didn't eat it. I took her to the vet and they couldn't find anything wrong with her. They decided to do an x-ray. Guess what they found...a needle lodged in her throat! Fortunately, it was high enough that the vet was able to get it out, rather than having to go to a special surgeon.
> 
> I had been hemming pants and must have dropped a needle on the floor. I suppose that Ru was picking up bits that the birds dropped and the needle got caught in her beard. She probably kept licking, trying to get rid of it but got it in her mouth instead.
> 
> ...


Sylvia,
Thanks! That must freaked you out!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Gee** Just saw this. You poor dear. Kandis God bless you. The Weather would have done me in Then Your Baby and the worry. I Didnt get to pray for you. Iam Sorry.*
*But iam sure glad to read this ending. Oh My. You need nerves of steel to be a pet parent.*
*Just glad all is well Now* NickeeIn Pa**


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

sherry said:


> Bless your heart! I hope the x-rays don't show anything! And the weather on top of it!?! Be safe and take care of your baby!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Sherry! That storm was scary for about 15 min. my yard is a mess!!!!:smilie_tischkante:



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> So happy to hear the news!! :chili:


Thanks Barbara! :wub:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, thank God!!!
> 
> Now, you can sleep peacefully tonight ... and, without feeling like you are on pins and needles! : )
> 
> Hugs to you, Sammie, and Penny!:wub::wub::wub:


Thanks Marie!:wub: I am tired and so are they! So glad he didn't swallow it..



preisa said:


> Great news!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SammieMom said:


> I know you must worry Marjy with all the hardware for your bows. :w00t: I am glad you didn't tell me about the cat till now.....


After Bailey chewed up three custom made polymer bow centers last summer when I just turned my back on him for second (didn't even leave the room), I learned to pick up everything before I turn my back on him. Spools of thread are another big temptation like pin cushions.

It doesn't help that Bailey is downright malicious about destroying anything to do with bows! He gets annoyed when I ignore him for hours and will just try a "smash and grab" to get my attention! :smpullhair:

A bag of bands is his favorite smash and grab. Running and shaking an open bag of 1/4" latex bands gets Mommy off the couch and playing a chase game in an instant!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a relief! My understanding is they often don't show signs of ingesting something until later. So I'm glad you had X-rays done right away. You poor thing. A health scare, tornado and ER trip all in an afternoon! I bet you're exhausted!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kandis -- Sending prayers that the fluffs are OK. Tilly has knocked an entire box of straight pins over 2 or 3 times. I've come home to find them all over the floor and she's always been fine. I was never home when she did this, so I didn't panic because by the time I got home, it was probably much too late to do anything. Frankly I was more worried about one of them getting in the paws than of the fluffs swollening them.


Lynn, you are brave. I would have to put the pins out of reach. I thought about the paws too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Great news! I know it was a pain to go there today but now you're mind is at rest!


Yes Maggie it was a pain and was sad because a dog died while we were there. The owner was crying bad. I don't know what happened, but Vet said was an emerg situation.

I was very grateful on the drive home with my babies and the sun was shinning and the storm was gone. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> Great news!!


thanks Cathy! that was a close call. :innocent:



pippersmom said:


> thats great news. :chili: :chili: :chili:


thanks Kathy! very good news for sure....:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I just now saw this Kandis!?Oh my !!! If it's not one thing, it's another!!! So happy that he didn't swallow the needle!! Great news!!


Thank you and yep that is for sure Deborah. :smilie_tischkante: At least we had a happy ending.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Gee** Just saw this. You poor dear. Kandis God bless you. The Weather would have done me in Then Your Baby and the worry. I Didnt get to pray for you. Iam Sorry.*
> *But iam sure glad to read this ending. Oh My. You need nerves of steel to be a pet parent.*
> *Just glad all is well Now* NickeeIn Pa**


Nickee, that is right, nerves of steel. I stayed calm, I didn't think he ate one, but the Vet said they can go straight down. He has seen it ALL he said.
Thanks for thinking of us.......:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Kandis, I just saw this. YIKES! How scary for you but sooo glad you got him to the ER right away and made sure he didn't swallow any pins. Phew...you must be so exhausted and relieved.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> After Bailey chewed up three custom made polymer bow centers last summer when I just turned my back on him for second (didn't even leave the room), I learned to pick up everything before I turn my back on him. Spools of thread are another big temptation like pin cushions.
> 
> It doesn't help that Bailey is downright malicious about destroying anything to do with bows! He gets annoyed when I ignore him for hours and will just try a "smash and grab" to get my attention! :smpullhair:
> 
> A bag of bands is his favorite smash and grab. Running and shaking an open bag of 1/4" latex bands gets Mommy off the couch and playing a chase game in an instant!


I needed that story...I can see you running after him and bands flying everywhere. :hysteric:and they are tiny to pick up too....that Bailey sounds like Sammie. :goof: .


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> What a relief! My understanding is they often don't show signs of ingesting something until later. So I'm glad you had X-rays done right away. You poor thing. A health scare, tornado and ER trip all in an afternoon! I bet you're exhausted!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Crystal, you about summed it up. All in an afternoon with 2 fluffs. :wub::wub: gotta love em, right.....Vet said right off if I see something hopefully I can just scope it out.....:w00t::w00t:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Kandis, I just saw this. YIKES! How scary for you but sooo glad you got him to the ER right away and made sure he didn't swallow any pins. Phew...you must be so exhausted and relieved.


''

Nida, a pin just plain gave me the willies.:w00t: I couldn't not check it out. 
Thanks for checking on us.....hope Bailey is feeling better still......:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> So happy to hear the news!! :chili:



Me too! Thanks again Barbara! :wub: another dog passed away while we were there. it was sad. emerg accident I think.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Yes Maggie it was a pain and was sad because a dog died while we were there. The owner was crying bad. I don't know what happened, but Vet said was an emerg situation.
> 
> I was very grateful on the drive home with my babies and the sun was shinning and the storm was gone. :wub::wub::wub:


Oh that's sad  The same thing happened to us when I took Bailey to the ER vet last weekend...a lady there was crying so much and I don't know what happened but I did go over to her for some words of comfort. I HATE going to the ER...our local ER back home in VA is also where all our specialist vets are too...that's where I had taken my cat and where I found he had cancer. So bad memories...I so dread going there!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh that's sad  The same thing happened to us when I took Bailey to the ER vet last weekend...a lady there was crying so much and I don't know what happened but I did go over to her for some words of comfort. I HATE going to the ER...our local ER back home in VA is also where all our specialist vets are too...that's where I had taken my cat and where I found he had cancer. So bad memories...I so dread going there!


Nida, I know what you mean. Sammie remembers it from the visits with leg surgery. he shakes and tries to escape. poor fella. it was a quick visit this time. we got a kind Vet too. that poor girl crying......

love your avatar pic


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad it all worked out OK. My first cat used to go wild if she heard the sound of shaking straight pins in their container. She loved alot of metal things for some reason. When she was young she would pick up coins and put them in shoes.

and I had no idea your bad weather could mean waiting out a tornado watch! yikes.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So happy to hear that everything turned out well, now mommy and all the SM aunties and uncles will sleep better tonight.

Thank you Lord.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just catching up here.. You sure deserve a good nights rest after your ever so stressful day!
Soo glad all turned out fine! :chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

lynda said:


> OMG, That is one of my biggest fears. I have a sewing/knitting room and they are in and out of there all the time. Every time I hear something fall to the floor I am like a maniac looking for it. I do not have carpet in my sewing room, thank God.
> 
> I would call the vet and at least ask him what signs to look for just in case.
> 
> Sending positive thoughts and prayers that all is ok.


Lynda, I asked the Vet what the signs were and it depends on how the pin went down. So if it lodges in throat (rarer) they won't eat. If its in stomach can take time for you to see signs like Barbara Aussie. He said can go all way to colon and get stuck trying to come out. Most times we prob would know they had got hold of them, get an X-ray and they try scope it out or surgery. Maybe Jackie knows more. I got bits from him. X-rays and visit charge were 190.00.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MalteseJane said:


> :chili::chili::chili:


Thanks Janine for checking on us.. we luv you.. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Maglily said:


> Glad it all worked out OK. My first cat used to go wild if she heard the sound of shaking straight pins in their container. She loved alot of metal things for some reason. When she was young she would pick up coins and put them in shoes.
> 
> and I had no idea your bad weather could mean waiting out a tornado watch! yikes.


You never know in Emerg if car won't start or what are chances of a tornado. :w00t:The cops won't even come out was 81 MPH winds.:blush: Yard a mess. I would drove if I had to. That's one goofy cat Brenda. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Just catching up here.. You sure deserve a good nights rest after your ever so stressful day!
> Soo glad all turned out fine! :chili:


Ah, Thank you terry!!! :wub: slept all night. They still out.. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Kandis..I'm just now seeing this..bless your heart..what a way to spend a Sunday! I am relieved that all of you are okay..I saw the news this morning and those storms you had were just awful! :new_shocked: I hope your week is a smooth one for you and your pups..big ((hugs)):grouphug::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just now seeing this....and Whew!!!!:smheat: What a scare you've been threw!! 


So glad everything turned out ok....:aktion033:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I just read this post now. I hope that your babies are and will be ok. Scary............... I get freaked out by thinking of this. I try to keep my stuff out of reach, but like the others am scared of this happening as well!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Kandis, I'm just now seeing this. Thank God all is well!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear good news this morning.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your well wishes. I'm so grateful Sammie is not in hosp today. Close call. At least we were home by 730. When we got to hosp penny pooped in the stroller, I guess she thought she was the one. Then... when I took them into a room to clean the poop off poor Sammie's feet that little boy escaped and bolted for the front door. Tech caught him for me. I tell you guys, he KNOWS that place from all the visits with his surgery. He was an angel on way home. I rolled car windows down and it had cleared with a late day sun, so we had a nice drive home. They enjoyed it OR just so happy to be going home. All I know is they were happy all the way. 
Watch your pins!!! 
xxxx


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I had to jump to the end to see if it had a happy ending. So glad all was good.
Edie


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just seeing this...glad is turned out well.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I had to jump to the end to see if it had a happy ending. So glad all was good.
> Edie


I don't blame you Edie , it's long...:HistericalSmiley: thanks.


----------

